# Domanda per le donne lavoratrici sposate con figli in età scolare e magari anche un gatto o cane



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2011)

*Domanda per le donne lavoratrici sposate con figli in età scolare e magari anche un gatto o cane*

ma...


come cazzo fate a stare dietro a tutto???

no, dico sul serio...

come si fa?

Io non ce la faccio

è un continuo, non si finisce mai...

metti su la lavatrice, stendi i panni, stira, metti via i panni, cucina, lava i piatti, fai la spesa, metti via la spesa, porta i figli a scuola, vai a prendere i figli a scuola, porta i figli in palestra, vai a prenderli, portali dall'amichetto, vai a riprenderli, aiutali a fare i compiti, dai da mangiare al gatto, pulisci la cassetta del gatto... pulisci casa... LAVORA... RISPONDI ALLE 200 EMAIL QUOTIDIANE (quasi tutte di lavoro)... SCRIVI SUL FORUM E SU FACEBOOK... come cazzo si fa???

Io ho una donnina che mi aiuta 4 ore alla settimana... ma la mia casa è sempre uno schifo lo stesso! dove mi giro c'è casino...

come fanno quelle che hanno la casa sempre in ordine?

PS lo so che è un thread del piffero, ma siamo sul forum libero e io sto sclerando seriamente!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma...
> 
> 
> come cazzo fate a stare dietro a tutto???
> ...


Sono messa esattamente come te. ho smesso di farmeno un problema. Faccio il possibile e fin dove arrivo bene il resto pazienza
Ammetto però di avere un marito che mi da una grossa mano quindi.......


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma...
> 
> 
> come cazzo fate a stare dietro a tutto???
> ...


Io ho un sacco di tempo libero...
Vengo io farti da...maggiordomo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Mi chiamerai ambrogino...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Febbraio 2011)

Apprezza la bellezza del caos e dell'entropia 

Qaundo poi il caos rischia di soffocarti, fai come me: nascondilo; ad esempio se io adesso aprissi l'anta alta dell'armadio verrei ricoperto da una valangata di panni da stirare


----------



## passante (21 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma...
> 
> 
> come cazzo fate a stare dietro a tutto???
> ...


boh... è un mistero, come il sangue di sangennaro  non ti crucciare, su. si fa quel che si può come dice farfalla e poi la casa mica crolla. è vero, nell'ordine e nel pulito si sta meglio, ma se non si può non si può. noi non abbiamo mai avuto grossi problemi perchè siamo in due, niente bambini intorno, chi più ha tempo più fa in casa, non essendoci ruoli c'è totale corresponsabilità. a me piace cucinare, a lui no, per il resto si fa a metà. dopo l'anno di crisi, però, ho insistito per far venire una persona a pulire una mattina alla settimana. da noi basta perchè la casa è piccola, comunque noi siamo ordinati. sono soldi ben spesi, abbiamo più tempo per noi. anche per fare niente, eventualmente.
tu forse potresti aumentare un poco le ore di aiuto? o trovare una mano per prendere/portare i ragazzi? mia sorella, che ha tre bimbe, ha completamente delegato lo sport della grande a marito/nonni. per esempio. non so. come dice sempre lei (mia sorella) la fatica è normale, ma quando prevale troppo sul piacere bisogna riorganizzarsi un attimo.


----------



## passante (21 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Apprezza la bellezza del caos e dell'entropia
> 
> Qaundo poi il caos rischia di soffocarti, fai come me: nascondilo; ad esempio se io adesso aprissi l'anta alta dell'armadio verrei ricoperto da una valangata di panni da stirare


:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Apprezza la bellezza del caos e dell'entropia
> 
> Qaundo poi il caos rischia di soffocarti, fai come me: nascondilo; ad esempio se io adesso aprissi l'anta alta dell'armadio verrei ricoperto da una valangata di panni da stirare


Infilati un cellulare ben carico nelle mutande...

non si sa mai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJVum5FEwEs


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infilati un cellulare ben carico nelle mutande...
> 
> non si sa mai...
> 
> ...




hahahahaha

ma quello è il mio armadio! GIURO!!!


----------



## Irene (21 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Apprezza la bellezza del caos e dell'entropia
> 
> Qaundo poi il caos rischia di soffocarti, fai come me: nascondilo; ad esempio se io adesso aprissi l'anta alta dell'armadio verrei ricoperto da una valangata di panni da stirare


 
occhio che l'ultimo l'han ritrovato dopo 2 giorni... scansati prima di venir seppellito.. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sono arrivata tardi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> boh... è un mistero, come il sangue di sangennaro  non ti crucciare, su. si fa quel che si può come dice farfalla e poi la casa mica crolla. è vero, nell'ordine e nel pulito si sta meglio, ma se non si può non si può. noi non abbiamo mai avuto grossi problemi perchè siamo in due, niente bambini intorno, chi più ha tempo più fa in casa, non essendoci ruoli c'è totale corresponsabilità. a me piace cucinare, a lui no, per il resto si fa a metà. dopo l'anno di crisi, però, ho insistito per far venire una persona a pulire una mattina alla settimana. da noi basta perchè la casa è piccola, comunque noi siamo ordinati. sono soldi ben spesi, abbiamo più tempo per noi. anche per fare niente, eventualmente.
> tu forse potresti aumentare un poco le ore di aiuto? o trovare una mano per prendere/portare i ragazzi? mia sorella, che ha tre bimbe, ha completamente delegato lo sport della grande a marito/nonni. per esempio. non so. come dice sempre lei (mia sorella) la fatica è normale, ma quando prevale troppo sul piacere bisogna riorganizzarsi un attimo.



Io sono sola: niente nonni, niente sorelle... ovvero: ce li ho ma vivono a 200km di distanza!

mio marito è inesistente 



io sono wonderwoman!!! corro a destra e sinistra in continuazione!


ma la casa è un casino unico


----------



## xfactor (22 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma...
> 
> 
> come cazzo fate a stare dietro a tutto???
> ...


Ti rispondo solo perchè il titolo del post è discriminante, io faccio quello che fai tù e non mi lamento e non ho nessuna donnina che viene ad aiutarmi, niente genitori , 1 gatto e tre cani..........
E IN PIù NON HO IL TEMPO DI FARMI FARE 3 TATUAGGI!

Ma perchè vai a lavorare?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono messa esattamente come te. ho smesso di farmeno un problema. Faccio il possibile e fin dove arrivo bene il resto pazienza
> ...


idem 
con un'aggravante: io la donna ce l'ho 4 giorni a settimana (però non stira)
ma a casa sembra sempre che sia appena scoppiata una bomba

ho una serie di locations strategiche dove infilare i più evidenti sintomi di casino se mi arriva a casa qualcuno all'improvviso
e ogni tanto mi trovo a ringraziare iddio se uno dei miei figli decide di non andare da qualche parte


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

io sono ubiqua , multiarti come la dea kalì, determinata come un  carroarmato, faccio sette cose contemporaneamente, si hanno notizie di miracoli, appaio in sogno e regalo numeri vincenti.
modestamente parlando


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono ubiqua , multiarti come la dea kalì, determinata come un  carroarmato, faccio sette cose contemporaneamente, si hanno notizie di miracoli, appaio in sogno e regalo numeri vincenti.
> modestamente parlando


levi anche le multe?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> levi anche le multe?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quelle le prendo:racchia:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

Infatti non si fa. Chi è sposato e inserito pienamente nel suo ruolo, non trova tempo per fessbuk e annessi. Internet è la prateria dei Single, degli abbandonati e annoiati.

Grazie per aver sollevato la questione! :up:


----------



## minnie (22 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma...
> 
> 
> come cazzo fate a stare dietro a tutto???
> ...


 
La mia casa è un casino. Ho un part time a 6 ore al giorno ma devo aggiungerci un'ora di viaggio. E come scrivevo un pò di tempo fa ai miei capi non sta bene che io "lavori meno". Quindi mi sono trovata di fronte a una scelta:
trascuro il lavoro o la casa o mio figlio o il mio compagno (che trascurerei volentieri ma poi mi perseguita) o me stessa?
Ho scelto l'ultima e un bel pezzo della casa.
Quindi: in casa il minimo (ho anche io una signora che viene 4 ore, ma secondo me ne lavora 2.....) per cui è parecchio in disordine. Mia suocera (santa donna) mi dà una mano con lo stirarmi qualche cosa. Mia mamma (santisssssima donna) mi lava e stira un pò dei panni del bimbo e se devo fermarmi in ufficio me lo guarda qualche ora.
Io non ricordo l'ultima volta che sono andata dall'estetista (mi pare ottobre...), e punto la sveglia alle 3 per lavorare fino a che non si sveglia il piccolino... così riesco quasi a rimanere in pari con il lavoro.
Sono decisamente stravolta..... e infatti il mese scorso ho picchiato in macchina (pura distrazione, ovviamente, e torto marcio)... risultato 5000 euro di danni all'altro e 3000 io (e grazie a Dio ho il pallino di fare la kasko anche se non l'avevo mai usata)! 
Qualche tempo fa ho sentito un comico che diceva "le mamme sniffano tutte, se no come farebbero?".... mi sa che fra un pò mi toccherà sniffare...:mexican:


----------



## minnie (22 Febbraio 2011)

... dimenticavo: un cane e tre gatti e un giardino..... che vi assicuro è un lavoraccio!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> La mia casa è un casino. Ho un part time a 6 ore al giorno ma devo aggiungerci un'ora di viaggio. E come scrivevo un pò di tempo fa ai miei capi non sta bene che io "lavori meno". Quindi mi sono trovata di fronte a una scelta:
> trascuro il lavoro o la casa o mio figlio o il mio compagno (che trascurerei volentieri ma poi mi perseguita) o me stessa?
> Ho scelto l'ultima e un bel pezzo della casa.
> Quindi: in casa il minimo (ho anche io una signora che viene 4 ore, ma secondo me ne lavora 2.....) per cui è parecchio in disordine. Mia suocera (santa donna) mi dà una mano con lo stirarmi qualche cosa. Mia mamma (santisssssima donna) mi lava e stira un pò dei panni del bimbo e se devo fermarmi in ufficio me lo guarda qualche ora.
> ...


Ma il compagnuzzo fa l'ospite o sta tutto il giorno col tubo in mano?

(dell'aspirapolvere...specifico...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ... mi sa che fra un pò mi toccherà sniffare...:mexican:


altro carico di lavoro?
trova lo spacciatore, passa al bancomat, prepara lo specchietto, ripulisci la carta di credito, sniffa ....
non ci sto dentromiiiii

:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> altro carico di lavoro?
> trova lo spacciatore, passa al bancomat, prepara lo specchietto, ripulisci la carta di credito, sniffa ....
> non ci sto dentromiiiii
> 
> :carneval:


A Milano ancora un po' e l'assumeremo direttamente respirando....

ce penza er comune...

semo avanti qua ao', che ve credete?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A Milano ancora un po' e l'assumeremo direttamente respirando....
> 
> ce penza er comune...
> 
> ...


 
ma tanto poi dovrete pagare l'ICAD
Imposta Comunale sull'Aria Dopante :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Febbraio 2011)

"Basta che respiri" :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tanto poi dovrete pagare l'ICAD
> Imposta Comunale sull'Aria Dopante :carneval:


Basta che non ci riduciamo cosi'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (22 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma...
> 
> 
> come cazzo fate a stare dietro a tutto???
> ...


Io sono mamma di due figli (uno in età prescolare e una in età scolare), lavoro, ho un cane di 50 chili, fino a qualche giorno fa avevo anche un gatto (purtroppo è morto, era un gatto anziano e malato).
Non ho genitori, nè suoceri, nè colf che mi aiutino nelle faccende domestiche e nella gestione dei figli e la vita per me è un gran casino.

La mia casa è perennemente in disordine, vivo con la frustrante sensazione di non avere il controllo sulla mia vita e vado a letto esausta.

Poi però ci dormo su e il mattino dopo sto meglio.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono mamma di due figli (uno in età prescolare e una in età scolare), lavoro, ho un cane di 50 chili, fino a qualche giorno fa avevo anche un gatto (purtroppo è morto, era un gatto anziano e malato).
> Non ho genitori, nè suoceri, nè colf che mi aiutino nelle faccende domestiche e nella gestione dei figli e la vita per me è un gran casino.
> 
> La mia casa è perennemente in disordine, vivo con la frustrante sensazione di non avere il controllo sulla mia vita e vado a letto esausta.
> ...


 è l'altalena emozionale di sempre...mettici pure il condizionamento pre-ciclo 

cos'hai un terranova, un san bernardo?


----------



## Sole (22 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è l'altalena emozionale di sempre...mettici pure il condizionamento pre-ciclo
> 
> cos'hai un terranova, un san bernardo?


Un cane di montagna dei Pirenei. Non puro, però... l'abbiamo preso in canile. E' buonissimo ma il peso si sente eh.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Un cane di montagna dei Pirenei. Non puro, però... l'abbiamo preso in canile. E' buonissimo ma il peso si sente eh.


 bellissimo!!
due bacini sul musone subito


----------



## Sole (22 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bellissimo!!
> due bacini sul musone subito


Sarà fatto


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

insomma che abbiamo voluto arrivare alla pari e ci siamo trovate a fare il doppio degli uomini.
...ummm che ci abbiano fregato ?:matto:


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma che abbiamo voluto arrivare alla pari e ci siamo trovate a fare il doppio degli uomini.
> ...ummm che ci abbiano fregato ?:matto:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e mi sa di si!!! io al momento mi "godo" il fatto di vivere da sola col mio cane... :up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e mi sa di si!!! io al momento mi "godo" il fatto di vivere da sola col mio cane... :up:


fai bene.verrà poi il momento di _sgobbare._
quando sei al centro della vita sei un po' quella che deve pensare a tutti: figli che non sono piccoli ma che comunque contano su di te, genitori che non sono vecchi ma sono comunque più fragili, animali che son belli e cari ma se non ci pensi tu ...
però sai che ti dico?
che penso spesso che non me ne lamento, anzi spero di essere in condizioni di farlo per tanto tanto tempo ..d'altronde che sto qua a fare se non per le persone che amo?


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai bene.verrà poi il momento di _sgobbare._
> quando sei al centro della vita sei un po' quella che deve pensare a tutti: figli che non sono piccoli ma che comunque contano su di te, genitori che non sono vecchi ma sono comunque più fragili, animali che son belli e cari ma se non ci pensi tu ...
> però sai che ti dico?
> *che penso spesso che non me ne lamento, anzi spero di essere in condizioni di farlo per tanto tanto tempo ..d'altronde che sto qua a fare se non per le persone che amo*?


 :up::up::up:grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## passante (22 Febbraio 2011)

comunque, a parte chi è contento,  ma perchè permettete che vi si tratti in questo modo? io non permetterei mai che il mio compagno si sobbarcasse tutto, si alzasse nella notte per stirare o non andasse in palestra per fare la colf per me.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2011)

Quinty non è che il disordine esterno riflette la confusione interiore? Un po' di aiuto ce l'ho (altrimenti non potrei andare a lavorare), almeno non devo stirare... Da sposata ero una maniaca della perfezione. Forse credevo che stesse lì il segreto della felicità. Ora che prendo tutto molto più serenamente riesco a vivere nel qui e ora.


----------



## passante (22 Febbraio 2011)

vorrei anche aggiungere che chi non collabora raramente vede lo sforzo e la fatica che fa l'altro, e che non apprezza che il partner si trascuri... non ne vale la pena ed è pure controproducente.


----------



## MK (22 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> vorrei anche aggiungere che chi non collabora raramente vede lo sforzo e la fatica che fa l'altro, e che non apprezza che il partner si trascuri... non ne vale la pena ed è pure controproducente.


Concordo. Beh io sono passata da un estremo all'altro, ma credo ogni donna dovrebbe pretendere la collaborazione, sia per la casa che con i figli.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> comunque, a parte chi è contento, ma perchè *permettete che vi si tratti in questo modo*? io non permetterei mai che il mio compagno si sobbarcasse tutto, si alzasse nella notte per stirare o non andasse in palestra per fare *la colf* per me.


mi si tratta con rispetto e amore , faccio quello che decido io con l'aiuto che varia da un'occupazione all'altra.
mio marito fa la sua parte in altro modo, mia figlia idem.
generalizzando è chiaro che il ruolo della donna ha un peso diverso all'interno di una famiglia media.


----------



## xfactor (22 Febbraio 2011)

voglio anche io la lavastoviglie, la colf, la dog sitter, il gat sitter:spesa:, voglio avere il tempo per la palestra, voglio ilSuv, una sub,ed aggiungo anche you tube, ekkecazzo!


e mi vado a fare 3 tatuaggi alla facciazza vostra!:scopa:

ora scusatemi ma devo attaccare le tende!


----------



## xfactor (22 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> vorrei anche aggiungere che chi non collabora raramente vede lo sforzo e la fatica che fa l'altro, e che non apprezza che il partner si trascuri... non ne vale la pena ed è pure controproducente.


:up:


----------



## passante (22 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi si tratta con rispetto e amore , faccio quello che decido io con l'aiuto che varia da un'occupazione all'altra.


lo so, lo avevi già scritto. infatti io avevo scritto: 



passante ha detto:


> comunque, *a parte chi è contento*


non ti offendereggiare, dai.


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> lo so, lo avevi già scritto. infatti io avevo scritto:
> 
> 
> 
> non ti offendereggiare, dai.


 ma non mi ero punto offendeggiata, pass:singleeye:


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non mi ero punto offendeggiata, pass:singleeye:


bene, allora


----------



## minnie (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> altro carico di lavoro?
> trova lo spacciatore, passa al bancomat, prepara lo specchietto, ripulisci la carta di credito, sniffa ....
> non ci sto dentromiiiii
> 
> :carneval:


 

:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## minnie (23 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> comunque, a parte chi è contento, ma perchè permettete che vi si tratti in questo modo? io non permetterei mai che il mio compagno si sobbarcasse tutto, si alzasse nella notte per stirare o non andasse in palestra per fare la colf per me.


Palestra? E' il mio sogno erotico in questo momento.............


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo perchè il titolo del post è discriminante, io faccio quello che fai tù e non mi lamento e non ho nessuna donnina che viene ad aiutarmi, niente genitori , 1 gatto e tre cani..........
> E IN PIù NON HO IL TEMPO DI FARMI FARE 3 TATUAGGI!
> 
> Ma perchè vai a lavorare?




ma tu sei un ragazzo padre?


PS i 3 tatuaggi li ho fatti quando avevo 20 anni, avevo tanto tempo libero ed ero giovane e sciocchina. Adesso non li rifarei

PPS che domanda è: perché vai a lavorare? ho studiato tutta la vita per stare a casa a fare la casalinga (con tutto il rispetto per le casalinghe)?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Infatti non si fa. Chi è sposato e inserito pienamente nel suo ruolo, non trova tempo per fessbuk e annessi. Internet è la prateria dei Single, degli abbandonati e annoiati.
> 
> Grazie per aver sollevato la questione! :up:



Lasciatemi almeno Internet!

Eccheccazzo!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu sei un ragazzo padre?
> 
> 
> PS i 3 tatuaggi li ho fatti quando avevo 20 anni, avevo tanto tempo libero ed ero giovane e sciocchina. Adesso non li rifarei


Ma adesso non sei più sciocchina
 tesoro!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> La mia casa è un casino. Ho un part time a 6 ore al giorno ma devo aggiungerci un'ora di viaggio. E come scrivevo un pò di tempo fa ai miei capi non sta bene che io "lavori meno". Quindi mi sono trovata di fronte a una scelta:
> trascuro il lavoro o la casa o mio figlio o il mio compagno (che trascurerei volentieri ma poi mi perseguita) o me stessa?
> Ho scelto l'ultima e un bel pezzo della casa.
> Quindi: in casa il minimo (ho anche io una signora che viene 4 ore, ma secondo me ne lavora 2.....) per cui è parecchio in disordine. Mia suocera (santa donna) mi dà una mano con lo stirarmi qualche cosa. Mia mamma (santisssssima donna) mi lava e stira un pò dei panni del bimbo e se devo fermarmi in ufficio me lo guarda qualche ora.
> ...



Urka Minnie! Sei messa molto peggio di me! Adesso la smetto di lamentarmi...

Io la sveglia la punto alle 6.20....

(però dall'estestista non ci vado da giugno!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> comunque, a parte chi è contento,  ma perchè permettete che vi si tratti in questo modo? io non permetterei mai che il mio compagno si sobbarcasse tutto, si alzasse nella notte per stirare o non andasse in palestra per fare la colf per me.



Passante mio marito lavora fino alla sera tardi (torna a casa verso mezzanotte)... non è pensabile che lui mi aiuti.

Anche se va detto che è un po' merdina e che non fa nemmeno quello che potrebbe fare


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Passante mio marito lavora fino alla sera tardi (torna a casa verso mezzanotte)... non è pensabile che lui mi aiuti.
> 
> Anche se va detto che *è un po' merdina* e che non fa nemmeno quello che potrebbe fare


 però si coglie l'affetto nel vezzeggiativo:rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lasciatemi almeno Internet!
> 
> Eccheccazzo!


:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quinty non è che il disordine esterno riflette la confusione interiore? Un po' di aiuto ce l'ho (altrimenti non potrei andare a lavorare), almeno non devo stirare... Da sposata ero una maniaca della perfezione. Forse credevo che stesse lì il segreto della felicità. Ora che prendo tutto molto più serenamente riesco a vivere nel qui e ora.



No MK. Io non sono mai stata una maniaca dell'ordine... insomma, un po' di casino c'è sempre stato nelle case in cui ho abitato. Però fino a un certo punto. Adesso è davvero una cosa impressionante! Ho roba dappertutto! Il mio problema è anche che voglio tenere tutto, faccio una grandissima fatica a buttare via le cose. Tipo: io ho TUTTI i libri che ho letto (che sono tantissimi!), più tutti quelli di mio marito... una marea! Ho tutti i miei dizionari, che mi occupano un casino di spazio, e che non uso più perché ormai uso solo quelli online. Idem per le enciclopedie. Eppure non butto via niente. Lo stesso vale per i libri dei bambini. Ho quelli di quando erano piccoli piccoli... e non riesco a darli via perché ci sono legata emotivamente. La stessa cosa con i giocattoli, i peluche, le bambole... E tutti i disegni dei bambini! Non so più dove metterli! Tutti gli oggettini fatti all'asilo, a scuola... e quelli che abbiamo fatto seguendo le indicazioni di Art Attack. E faccio fatica anche a dare via i vestiti... i miei perché penso: e poi tanto dimagrisco e me li metterò di nuovo! quelli dei bambini perché mi ricordano quando erano piccoli (molti li ho dati via ma ho tre valigie pieni di quelli che voglio tenere per ricordo). Ho scatole piene di cose in ogni angolo della casa, sopra gli armadi, sopra le librerie... E la cantina esplode di altre cose che nemmeno so più cosa sono... Ti ricordi di quando ti parlavo del mio attaccamento morboso per il passato? Ecco, anche questa è una chiara manifestazione di questa mia ossessione...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma adesso non sei più sciocchina
> tesoro!


adesso sono scioccona (con i miei 10 kg in più rispetto ad allora)


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ti rispondo solo perchè il titolo del post è discriminante, io faccio quello che fai tù e non mi lamento e non ho nessuna donnina che viene ad aiutarmi, niente genitori , 1 gatto e tre cani..........
> E IN PIù NON HO IL TEMPO DI FARMI FARE 3 TATUAGGI!
> 
> Ma perchè vai a lavorare?



 


mi rispondi a quella in rosso e poi io rispondo alla tua! ( che sciocchina)


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No MK. Io non sono mai stata una maniaca dell'ordine... insomma, un po' di casino c'è sempre stato nelle case in cui ho abitato. Però fino a un certo punto. Adesso è davvero una cosa impressionante! Ho roba dappertutto! Il mio problema è anche che voglio tenere tutto, faccio una grandissima fatica a buttare via le cose. Tipo: io ho TUTTI i libri che ho letto (che sono tantissimi!), più tutti quelli di mio marito... una marea! Ho tutti i miei dizionari, che mi occupano un casino di spazio, e che non uso più perché ormai uso solo quelli online. Idem per le enciclopedie. Eppure non butto via niente. Lo stesso vale per i libri dei bambini. Ho quelli di quando erano piccoli piccoli... e non riesco a darli via perché ci sono legata emotivamente. La stessa cosa con i giocattoli, i peluche, le bambole... E tutti i disegni dei bambini! Non so più dove metterli! Tutti gli oggettini fatti all'asilo, a scuola... e quelli che abbiamo fatto seguendo le indicazioni di Art Attack. E faccio fatica anche a dare via i vestiti... i miei perché penso: e poi tanto dimagrisco e me li metterò di nuovo! quelli dei bambini perché mi ricordano quando erano piccoli (molti li ho dati via ma ho tre valigie pieni di quelli che voglio tenere per ricordo). Ho scatole piene di cose in ogni angolo della casa, sopra gli armadi, sopra le librerie... E la cantina esplode di altre cose che nemmeno so più cosa sono... Ti ricordi di quando ti parlavo del mio attaccamento morboso per il passato? Ecco, anche questa è una chiara manifestazione di questa mia ossessione...


 c'è proprio una teoria che , molto grossolanamente, dice che riuscire a liberarsi delle cose inutili accumulate negli anni regala energia positiva e serenità.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è proprio una teoria che , molto grossolanamente, dice che riuscire a liberarsi delle cose inutili accumulate negli anni regala energia positiva e serenità.


A volte mi costringo a farlo però per me è una sofferenza... e poi mi capita anche di rimpiangerlo. Qualche tempo fa ho portato dei peluche e dei libri dei bambini nell'asilo di mia figlia... e ora ogni volta che li vedo soffro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> mi rispondi a quella in rosso e poi io rispondo alla tua! ( che sciocchina)




Perché ho studiato praticamente per metà della mia vita (e sto continuando a studiare)... ho bisogno di mettere in pratica le conoscenze che ho acquisito altrimenti mi sentirei un'insoddisfatta frustrata (molto più di quanto non mi sento adesso)


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché ho studiato praticamente per metà della mia vita (e sto continuando a studiare)... ho bisogno di mettere in pratica le conoscenze che ho acquisito altrimenti mi sentirei un'insoddisfatta frustrata (molto più di quanto non mi sento adesso)


 e ci mancherebbe ...qualcuno chiede mai ad un uomo perché  esso lavori?


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è proprio una teoria che , molto grossolanamente, dice che riuscire a liberarsi delle cose inutili accumulate negli anni regala energia positiva e serenità.


Io dopo aver buttato certe cose mi sento molto bene dopo. E' come se si alleggerisse una parte di me. Ma lo faccio solo se mi sento pronta. Faccio molta fatica a disfarmi dei libri (quando ci ho provato ne ho eliminato solo qualcuno che proprio non mi piaceva e l'ho donato alla biblioteca), in soffitta ho ancora i miei appunti sbobinati all'università. Ho comperato 3 grandi scatole e ho messo dentro a ciascuna delle cose dei bimbi di quando erano piccoli, delle cose che donerò poi a loro quando se ne andranno via (i primi vestitini, scarpette, ricordi di scuola, ma tutte cose significative. I miei abiti li butto quando sono sicura al 100% di non usarli più, perciò non accade spesso. 
Ma le cose a cui non sono legata affettivamente le butto con gioia e mi sento come liberata. Forse perché sono cresciuta con un nonno e una mamma che mettevano via qualsiasi cosa e non mi piace avere cose inutili sparse per casa. Mi fanno innervosire. Se mi possono servire gli trovo una sistemazione altrimenti le butto.


----------



## dave.one (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Urka Minnie! Sei messa molto peggio di me! Adesso la smetto di lamentarmi...
> 
> Io la sveglia la punto alle 6.20....
> 
> (però dall'estestista non ci vado da giugno!)



... principianti...

Sveglia alle 6, 15 min per lavarmi e prepararmi e di corsa a casa dai bimbi per colazione e portarli a scuola (40 min di viaggio).
Poi ufficio, e sera altri 40 min di viaggio di ritorno.
Quando riesco cerco di fare qualche mestiere.
Raramente sono a casa comunque, anche perché preferisco passare qualche momento in più con i bimbi, o con amici, che passarlo altrove (peggio se da solo).
Sono ad una media di circa 100km/giorno, senza contare deviazioni eventuali (spesa, elettrauto, madre per commissioni, inviti da parte di amici, ecc.). Fortuna che questo fattore non mi pesa.
Il bello è che la sveglia a quell'ora è diventata quasi abitudinaria, nel senso che anche durante il fine settimana già alle 7 o 7.30 al massimo sono sveglio, e non riesco a crogiolarmi nel letto perché sono già con il cervello in attività...
Buona cosa che, quando i bimbi sono con me, anche loro sono svegli presto, quindi si comincia presto anche durante il weekend!


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Perché ho studiato praticamente per metà della mia vita (e sto continuando a studiare)... ho bisogno di mettere in pratica le conoscenze che ho acquisito altrimenti mi sentirei un'insoddisfatta frustrata (molto più di quanto non mi sento adesso)


quindi tu stai studiando e hai studiato per incasinarti di più la vita!
Ma perchè non sapete accontentarvi del "POCO?"

riguardo al ragazzo padre, non sono più un ragazzo!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> quintina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché ho studiato praticamente per metà della mia vita (e sto continuando a studiare)... ho bisogno di mettere in pratica le conoscenze che ho acquisito altrimenti mi sentirei un'insoddisfatta frustrata (molto più di quanto non mi sento adesso)
> ...


Tipo stare a casa a fare la calza


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi tu stai studiando e hai studiato per incasinarti di più la vita!
> *Ma perchè non sapete accontentarvi del "POCO?"*
> 
> riguardo al ragazzo padre, non sono più un ragazzo!
> ...


anche, è così disdicevole????
La femmina in tutte le razze è quella che si occupa della prole , ed in certi casi è anche quella che procura il cibo, la donna , anche se difficile da accettare è diversa costituzionalmente , e il cervello è più piccolo di quello di un uomo, e non sono io a dirlo ma Piero Angela!:applauso:


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

merda il sugooooooooooooooo...................................:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Tipo stare a casa a fare la calza
> 
> *anche, è così disdicevole????*
> La femmina in tutte le razze è quella che si occupa della prole , ed in certi casi è anche quella che procura il cibo, la donna , anche se difficile da accettare è diversa costituzionalmente , e il cervello è più piccolo di quello di un uomo, e non sono io a dirlo ma Piero Angela!:applauso:


No, se è una scelta e non un'imposizione.....
Il resto lo ritengo incommentabile


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *anche, è così disdicevole????*
> La femmina in tutte le razze è quella che si occupa della prole , ed in certi casi è anche quella che procura il cibo, la donna , anche se difficile da accettare è diversa costituzionalmente , e il cervello è più piccolo di quello di un uomo, e non sono io a dirlo ma Piero Angela!:applauso:
> 
> No, se è una scelta e non un'imposizione.....
> Il resto lo ritengo incommentabile


 
Certo che è incommentabile , perchè ho ragione ! 

.....e poi non ti incazzare con me prenditela con Piero ........!
ti allego una canzone tutta per te!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFGu4mL0CZo&feature=related


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> No, se è una scelta e non un'imposizione.....
> Il resto lo ritengo incommentabile
> 
> 
> ...


Molto bella, grazie
Non sono incazzata con te, ma con questo tipo di mentalità


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Se, vabbuo' ... ma l'originale e' un'altra cosa :mrgreen:​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NyzWl8gwRs


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Che perle....quanta modernita'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dissociandomi da cotali vetero retropensieri di bassa "lega", apprezzo 10,100,1000 volte di piu' una Hillary ad una mezza sega qualsiasi tipo il Bill...

Chi ha paura di Virginia Woolf?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io sono sola: niente nonni, niente sorelle... ovvero: ce li ho ma vivono a 200km di distanza!
> 
> mio marito è inesistente
> 
> ...


Perchè cazzo tuo marito è inesistente???? Se fossi in te pretenderei uno stipendio ppieno da lui così almeno il suo superlavoro potrebbe servire a qualcosa, no??? (cioè a pagare te). Se fossi in te parlerei con tuo marito chiaramente, la casa è di entrambi ed anche lui deve fare la sua parte.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se, vabbuo' ... ma l'originale e' un'altra cosa :mrgreen:​
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NyzWl8gwRs


Che poi di che cazzo si vergognava di Polignano, spacciandosi per siciliano?

Boh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè cazzo tuo marito è inesistente???? Se fossi in te pretenderei uno stipendio ppieno da lui così almeno il suo superlavoro potrebbe servire a qualcosa, no??? (cioè a pagare te). Se fossi in te parlerei con tuo marito chiaramente, la casa è di entrambi ed anche lui deve fare la sua parte.


Eh Daniele...

Pero' mio marito paga il mutuo e tutte le bollette... Pure le rate della mia macchina... E pure il mio telefonino...

Direi che non e' poco 

Io con il mio misero stipendio pago le cose mie e dei bambini... E la spesa...e poco altro...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Eh Daniele...
> 
> Pero' mio marito paga il mutuo e tutte le bollette... Pure le rate della mia macchina... E pure il mio telefonino...
> 
> ...


Scusa Quintina ma questo non c'entra. Tu partecipi economicamente come puoi, questo non significa che lui debba essere inesistente (sempre compatibilmente con i suoi impegni) nell'aiutarti nelle mansioni domestiche


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Eh Daniele...
> 
> Pero' mio marito paga il mutuo e tutte le bollette... Pure le rate della mia macchina... E pure il mio telefonino...
> 
> ...


Io ste robe non le ho mai sopportate....tuo...mio....

siete una squadra e l'obiettivo e' vincere il campionato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ste robe non le ho mai sopportate....tuo...mio....
> 
> siete una squadra e l'obiettivo e' vincere il campionato...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 noi ogni tanto facciamo pure il derby:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Quintina ma questo non c'entra. Tu partecipi economicamente come puoi, questo non significa che lui debba essere inesistente (sempre compatibilmente con i suoi impegni) nell'aiutarti nelle mansioni domestiche


Magari si "impegna" proprio per smarcarsi...

comunque laura' "fino a mezzanotte" mi pare proprio eccessivo...

Quinti', fallo passare pure da qui che lo convertiamo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi ogni tanto facciamo pure il derby:mrgreen:


Con i piatti volanti dati da zia al matrimonio ed i vicini come pubblico?????

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Con i piatti volanti dati da zia al matrimonio ed i vicini come pubblico?????
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 no, son discreta...li tiro in silenzio:rotfl:
la classe non è acqua:mrgreen:


----------



## minnie (23 Febbraio 2011)

... però devo dire che sabato un pò di soddisfazione me la sono presa... (mi accontento di poco...). Sono dovuta venire a lavorare. Quindi il mattino dopo aver preparato colazione a tribù, sfamato, lavato e vestito il piccolino parto... erano circa le 8 e 30.
Alle 10 e 15 mi suona il cell. 
Era il mio compagno che, stravolto, mi chiede a che ora riesco a tornare perchè il piccolo è un terremoto, si arrampica vuole giocare, tira fuori tutti i giocattoli e (pensa!) non sta fermo a guardare Dumbo in TV!!!!!!!nota: doveva SOLO badare al piccolo, visto che spesa e altre incombenze del sabato le avrei fatte io nel pomeriggio con il piccolo...
E sostiene: ma come fai?????


... peccato che lunedì sera non se ne ricordava già più.....

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, son discreta...li tiro in silenzio:rotfl:
> la classe non è acqua:mrgreen:


ed a mira come stai?

il bersaglio "collabora" o si sposta?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: te ce vedo coi bigodini ed in vestaglia....de seta ov corse...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Quintina ma questo non c'entra. Tu partecipi economicamente come puoi, questo non significa che lui debba essere inesistente (sempre compatibilmente con i suoi impegni) nell'aiutarti nelle mansioni domestiche



Lo so, infatti mi ci incazzo, e anche parecchio, perché come ho detto prima non fa nemmeno quelle poche cose che potrebbe fare

Però ad esempio per quanto riguarda gli impegni dei bambini non potrebbe fare niente perché lui torna a casa quando loro stanno già dormendo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Magari si "impegna" proprio per smarcarsi...
> 
> comunque laura' "fino a mezzanotte" mi pare proprio eccessivo...
> 
> ...


No Stermi, questo non è vero

Lavora fino a mezzanotte perché DEVE farlo

E' un lavoro che va finito verso quell'ora lì, e non prima


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed a mira come stai?
> 
> il bersaglio "collabora" o si sposta?
> 
> ...


 sacrilegio:racchia:
nemmeno mia nonna .
prendo l'avatar e me ne vado come ezio a striscia..quando è troppo è troppo!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No Stermi, questo non è vero
> 
> Lavora fino a mezzanotte perché DEVE farlo
> 
> E' un lavoro che va finito verso quell'ora lì, e non prima


si' ma da che ora pero'?

lavora 16 ore al giorno e nelle restanti dorme?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sacrilegio:racchia:
> nemmeno mia nonna .
> *prendo l'avatar* e me ne vado come ezio a striscia..quando è troppo è troppo!


brava, fallo sparire sembra na' pagina di un catalogo Postal Market...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si' ma da che ora pero'?
> 
> lavora 16 ore al giorno e nelle restanti dorme?


In teoria dovrebbe cominciare alle 14 ma in realtà alle 10.30 è già lì perché lui è il capo del suo "reparto" e alle 11 deve partecipare alla riunione con tutti gli altri capi più il grande capo supremo (non QUELLLO!)... La riunione finisce verso le 11.45-12.00 dopodiché lui comincia ad avviare il lavoro... poi pranza e alle 14 arrivano tutti gli altri


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> brava, fallo sparire sembra na' pagina di un catalogo Postal Market...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 hai ragione. a breve uscirò da questo periodo di volgarità estetica


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> In teoria dovrebbe cominciare alle 14 ma in realtà alle 10.30 è già lì perché lui è il capo del suo "reparto" e alle 11 deve partecipare alla riunione con tutti gli altri capi più il grande capo supremo (non QUELLLO!)... La riunione finisce verso le 11.45-12.00 dopodiché lui comincia ad avviare il lavoro... poi pranza e alle 14 arrivano tutti gli altri


Spero che oltre che essere capo sia anche socio, anche se tanto "zelo" non lo concepisco manco da "padrone" se non per periodi isolati...

c'e' ben altro nella vita...

comunque messa cosi' sembra che non ci siano molti margini di manovra...

te tocca...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione. a breve uscirò da questo periodo di volgarità estetica


te fai monaca de clausura?

(povero convento...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Spero che oltre che essere capo sia anche socio, anche se tanto "zel" non lo concepisco manco da padrone se non per periodi isolati...
> 
> c'e' ben altro nella vita...




Eh......

.... magari fosse socio!!!! Non ti dico dove lavora ma se fosse socio potrei permettermi la colf 7 giorni su 7 e non dovrei pagare mutuo e rate della macchina! Anzi probabilmente avrei una decina di case e una decina di macchine!


Hai ragione che c'è altro nella vita... ma lui è così... ormai ci ho rinunciato a cambiarlo


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Eh......
> 
> .... magari fosse socio!!!! Non ti dico dove lavora ma se fosse socio potrei permettermi la colf 7 giorni su 7 e non dovrei pagare mutuo e rate della macchina! Anzi probabilmente avrei una decina di case e una decina di macchine!
> 
> ...


Ah pure...quando andra' in pensione avra' un crollo, dal sentirsi cosi' indispensabile/insostituibile...

digli di smettere o di ridurre la dipendenza...:mrgreen:

come ho aggiunto....comunque messa cosi' come orari, ci sono pochi margini di manovra...

te tocca abbozza' e stare serena....c'e' di peggio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah pure...quando andra' in pensione avra' un crollo, dal sentirsi cosi' indispensabile/insostituibile...
> 
> digli di smettere o di ridurre la dipendenza...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 ciop-ciop-ciop ... e lo spezzatino è pronto ... chiaro e deciso sterminatore di ciccia :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Eh Daniele...
> 
> Pero' mio marito paga il mutuo e tutte le bollette... Pure le rate della mia macchina... E pure il mio telefonino...
> 
> ...


Quintina, quintina, adesso facciamo un ragionamento non stupido, va bene???
Allora anche se tu guadagni di meno...guadagni, eliminiamo il fattore denaro, tu lavori e lui lavora, in più ti fai un mazzo tanto in casa e lui non guadagnerebbe credo tanto di meno nel impostare parte del suo lavoro verso il luogo dove dovrebbe vivere.
Poi i soldi sono un'altra cosa, ma se mettiamo questi in mezzo alla fine paga l'idea che l'uomo  guadagna di più e quindi deve fare di meno?? No Quinti! Io da parte mia voglio fare delle cose in casa e per questo ho delle condizioni anche in casa, per esempio odio l'eccesso di ricordini e ricordoni appoggiati ovunque, mi spiace, c'è un limite a tutto.
In aggiunta io in casa ho troppi quadri, un giorno poco che fu riverniciata la casa mia madre si beccò le pareti con una quantità ridotta dei suoi quadri, da allora li alterno di mese in mese, per cambiare sempre qualcosa e per dare un poco di importanza a quei bei dipinti che se no finirebbero essere tele in mezzo alle altre. Ok, questa è una mia sega mentale, ma almeno girandoli sono sempre puliti ed in ordine


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, quintina, adesso facciamo un ragionamento non stupido, va bene???
> Allora anche se tu guadagni di meno...guadagni, eliminiamo il fattore denaro, tu lavori e lui lavora, in più ti fai un mazzo tanto in casa e lui non guadagnerebbe credo tanto di meno nel impostare parte del suo lavoro verso il luogo dove dovrebbe vivere.
> Poi i soldi sono un'altra cosa, ma se mettiamo questi in mezzo alla fine paga l'idea che l'uomo  guadagna di più e quindi deve fare di meno?? No Quinti! Io da parte mia voglio fare delle cose in casa e per questo ho delle condizioni anche in casa, per esempio odio l'eccesso di ricordini e ricordoni appoggiati ovunque, mi spiace, c'è un limite a tutto.
> In aggiunta io in casa ho troppi quadri, un giorno poco che fu riverniciata la casa mia madre si beccò le pareti con una quantità ridotta dei suoi quadri, da allora li alterno di mese in mese, per cambiare sempre qualcosa e per dare un poco di importanza a quei bei dipinti che se no finirebbero essere tele in mezzo alle altre. Ok, questa è una mia sega mentale, ma almeno girandoli sono sempre puliti ed in ordine



Dani io ti ho parlato dei soldi perché tu mi hai detto che lui dovrebbe darmi uno stipendio per quello che faccio...

Lui effettivamente fa di meno perché c'è molto meno. Quasi non c'è. Come posso chiedergli di sistemare casa quando arriva a casa stanco morto a mezzanotte? Io gli chiedo perlomeno di sistemarmi la cucina dopo che abbiamo fatto colazione e io esco con i bambini. Questo lo esigo. A volte lo fa, altre volte no... e quando non lo fa mi incazzo. Ma mi rendo conto di non potergli chiedere molto di più.

Discorso quadri: la mia casa sembra un museo! E in più c'è mia figlia che attacca i suoi disegni dappertutto! Ma io non ce la faccio a dirle di non farlo perché lei è così fiera e orgogliosa dei suoi disegni e vederla felice rende felice anche me


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Dani io ti ho parlato dei soldi perché tu mi hai detto che lui dovrebbe darmi uno stipendio per quello che faccio...
> 
> Lui effettivamente fa di meno perché c'è molto meno. Quasi non c'è. Come posso chiedergli di sistemare casa quando arriva a casa stanco morto a mezzanotte? Io gli chiedo perlomeno di sistemarmi la cucina dopo che abbiamo fatto colazione e io esco con i bambini. Questo lo esigo. A volte lo fa, altre volte no... *e quando non lo fa mi incazzo.* Ma mi rendo conto di non potergli chiedere molto di più.
> 
> Discorso quadri: la mia casa sembra un museo! E in più c'è mia figlia che attacca i suoi disegni dappertutto! Ma io non ce la faccio a dirle di non farlo perché lei è così fiera e orgogliosa dei suoi disegni e vederla felice rende felice anche me


E ma pure te fija mia....fallo notare magari, ma senza esagerare oseno' se e' come me, preso di punta non te lo fa piu' manco piangendo in cinese...:mrgreen:

comunque per far sparire i quadri di tua figlia , di' che so' venuti i ladri...:mrgreen:

ma quanti anni ha? e' presto per schiavizzar...ops per farla compartecipare alla ramazza?...la sua stanza la tiene in ordine?

HEIL HITLER!!!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ciop-ciop-ciop ... e lo spezzatino è pronto ... chiaro e deciso sterminatore di ciccia :mrgreen:


Si' ma con affetto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' ma con affetto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma quale affetto!

mica è una fettina :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quale affetto!
> 
> mica è una fettina :carneval:


e' arrivata l'esperta de culi-in-aria...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> La femmina in tutte le razze è quella che si occupa della prole


 è perchè alla fine siamo un forum di gente contro natura:  AB - NORMAL :mrgreen:  (citazione )


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' arrivata l'esperta de culi-in-aria...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




poffarbacco!

mi è venuta una battuta indegna di me!

la colpa è sua messere!
avrà notizie dal mio avvocato!


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> In teoria dovrebbe cominciare alle 14 ma in realtà alle 10.30 è già lì perché lui è il capo del suo "reparto" e alle 11 deve partecipare alla riunione con tutti gli altri capi più il grande capo supremo (non QUELLLO!)... La riunione finisce verso le 11.45-12.00 dopodiché lui comincia ad avviare il lavoro... poi pranza e alle 14 arrivano tutti gli altri


ok allora dobbiamo trovare un'altra soluzione, prima che tu faccia una straggge col katana :up: mi è venuto in mente però: che se tuo marito tendenzialmente si deprime un po' il fatto che tu sopperisca a tutto magari non lo aiuta, sai, tipo senso di inutilità... potresti provare a condividere con lui la tua difficoltà e trovare delle soluzioni insieme a lui?


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che brutta lingua...brrrr...ocio alla cellulite...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: ue', se e' bona me faccio condanna' senza pugna...e manco pugnette...

GIURO!

D'ACCORRRRRRDO???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> è perchè alla fine siamo un forum di gente contro natura:  AB - NORMAL :mrgreen:  (citazione )


Frankestin giunior...???

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> è perchè alla fine siamo un forum di gente contro natura: AB - NORMAL :mrgreen: (citazione )


in realtà
è che siamo un mondo contro natura

le donne si son volute regalare la possibilità di trombare anche senza riprodursi (cosa che in natura non si prevede)
pensando che sarebbe stato bellissimo: noi contente, gli uomini pure, al punto che ci avrebbero dato una mano con la prole o in casa
invece gli uomini non ce l'hanno fatta
(son bravi tutti a far bella figura una volta ogni 6 mesi :carneval
e molti uomini si sono fatti la cuccia sul divano dietro il giornale


le donne depresse hanno cercato alternative e siamo andate a far carriera
lì abbiamo incontrato altri uomini 
alcuni sono quelli che a casa si fanno la cuccia ma pensano che fuori è terreno di caccia
altri sono quelli che si sono evoluti e cacciavano bene a casa

le donne depresse hanno detto quasi quasi
e si son mascherate da tacchina selvatica
gli uomini da cuccia han detto "lì la cuccia, ma magari qui si cucca (anche perchè se no al bar cosa racconto?)
gli uomini da caccia han visto le tacchine e sono andati in confusione

un casino pazzesco:carneval:

(l'ho già detto che oggi son di cazzeggio bieco? :mexican


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> anche, è così disdicevole????
> La femmina in tutte le razze è quella che si occupa della prole , ed in certi casi è anche quella che procura il cibo, la donna , anche se difficile da accettare è diversa costituzionalmente , e il cervello è più piccolo di quello di un uomo, e non sono io a dirlo ma Piero Angela!:applauso:


Guarda che non e' importante la dimensione del cervello quando il numero di connessioni neuronali.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in realtà
> è che siamo un mondo contro natura
> 
> le donne si son volute regalare la possibilità di trombare anche senza riprodursi (cosa che in natura non si prevede)
> ...


no anzi...sto telefonando al corriere per vedere se te le allegano a puntate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Beh non posso lamentarmi. Mio marito li sa gestire molto bene tutti e tre. Se manco e' in grado di preparargli la cena, gestirli nel gioco (ho una casa organizzat a misura di bambino), prepararli per la notte e metterli a letto.


brava fai bene a vendicarti...

stu strunz'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda che non e' importante la dimensione del cervello quando il numero di connessioni neuronali.


ma lui quella puntata di quark non l'ha capita :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> brava fai bene a vendicarti...
> 
> stu strunz'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma certo... in questo caso sono io la stronza


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma certo... in questo caso sono io la stronza


no, molto organizzata...se riesci a mantenere anche una relazione extra con tre figli


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma lui quella puntata di quark non l'ha capita :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


era distratto dal sugo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Ma di cosa e di chi si parla in questo 3d


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma di cosa e di chi si parla in questo 3d


Quinti' ha bisogno de na mano...

sai stirare?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passante (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Frankestin giunior...???
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quinti' ha bisogno de na mano...
> 
> sai stirare?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Na vot  ... da 8anni (ad aprile) non faccio piu' niente, o quasi ... ho gia dato in passato :mrgreen:  sai com'e', il tradimento ti rende libera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Guarda che non e' importante la dimensione del cervello quando il numero di connessioni neuronali.


 
ok, allora diciamo pure che avete un bel cervellino , ma ci sono lavori che sono per le donne ed altri per gli uomini!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Na vot  ... da 8anni (ad aprile) non faccio piu' niente, o quasi ... ho gia dato in passato :mrgreen: sai com'e', il tradimento ti rende libera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cazzo! :carneval:

e io che non stiravo manco prima? 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ok, allora diciamo pure che avete un bel cervellino , ma ci sono lavori che sono per le donne ed altri per gli uomini!


per esempio?


----------



## Mari' (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cazzo! :carneval:
> 
> e io che non stiravo manco prima?
> 
> ...


Che c**o pero' :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ti ricordi di quando ti parlavo del mio attaccamento morboso per il passato? Ecco, anche questa è una chiara manifestazione di questa mia ossessione...


Yes, ma cominci ad esserne consapevole e quindi sei sulla strada giusta. Anch'io sto soffocando tra i libri, avevo pensato di radunare un po' di amici e di fare una sorta di libro-party. Buttarli non ci penso nemmeno, i fumetti di mio marito invece prima o poi finiranno in qualche bello scatolone e li darò alle associazioni che passano a ritirare le cose usate. Perchè non cominci anche tu? Prendi scegli metti negli scatoloni e dai in beneficienza... Lo so che il passato è importante ma stare nel qui e ora è più gratificante.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe ...qualcuno chiede mai ad un uomo perché esso lavori?


:up:


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per esempio?


Donne muratrici?
idrauliche
camioniste
saldatrici

???????????


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Donne muratrici?
> idrauliche
> camioniste
> saldatrici
> ...


Ci sono, e dove sta il problema? Ti rubano il lavoro?


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Eh Daniele...
> 
> Pero' mio marito paga il mutuo e tutte le bollette... Pure le rate della mia macchina... E pure il mio telefonino...
> 
> ...


 
mettiamola cosi, tu rinunci al lavoro, ti occupi della casa, cani , gatti ecc...ecc... dovrai rinunciare al tuo telefonino, alla macchina, alla donna che paghi per le 4 ore, ............., in cambio avrai educato i tuoi figli personalmente e non avrai demandato altri ( la scuola, la catechista ecc...ecc...) arriverai  a 60 anni che i tuoi figli saranno cresciuti con te e non con  una mamma a tempo..... forse riuscirai anche a risparmiare dei soldi e salute!........dipende da quello che uno vuole. Alternativa è che quando avrai pagato la macchina sarà ora di cambiarla, l'estetista si rifiuterà di farti la ceretta, a 60 anni i tuoi figli saranno grandi e ti manderanno a fare in culo perchè saranno indipendenti....... , quando sarai in pensione e quindi prossima alla Casa di Riposo ti chiederai...........cazzo tutti i libri, tutto il mio studio , il mio lavoro......e non ho più la macchina! ..........dipende da cosa uno vuole......


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono, e dove sta il problema? Ti rubano il lavoro?


 
forse ne esiste una su 1000


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> forse ne esiste una su 1000


Esistono esistono...


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

io non ne ho mai viste!

Ma ho visto mariti o compagni che in casa fanno la loro parte , e anche meglio delle donne!

io ad esempio.......


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mettiamola cosi, tu rinunci al lavoro, ti occupi della casa, cani , gatti ecc...ecc... dovrai rinunciare al tuo telefonino, alla macchina, alla donna che paghi per le 4 ore, ............., in cambio avrai educato i tuoi figli personalmente e non avrai demandato altri ( la scuola, la catechista ecc...ecc...) arriverai  a 60 anni che i tuoi figli saranno cresciuti con te e non con  una mamma a tempo..... forse riuscirai anche a risparmiare dei soldi e salute!........dipende da quello che uno vuole. Alternativa è che quando avrai pagato la macchina sarà ora di cambiarla, l'estetista si rifiuterà di farti la ceretta, a 60 anni i tuoi figli saranno grandi e ti manderanno a fare in culo perchè saranno indipendenti....... , quando sarai in pensione e quindi prossima alla Casa di Riposo ti chiederai...........cazzo tutti i libri, tutto il mio studio , il mio lavoro......e non ho più la macchina! ..........dipende da cosa uno vuole......


Io schizzerei tutto il giorno a casa tutti i giorni... ed occuparsi solo di figli e casa. Grazie, preferisco lavorare.


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> io non ne ho mai viste!
> 
> Ma ho visto mariti o compagni che in casa fanno la loro parte , e anche meglio delle donne!
> 
> io ad esempio.......


Complimenti... e perché ciò ti rende triste?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Donne muratrici?
> idrauliche
> camioniste
> saldatrici
> ...


tutti esempi di lavori di cervello eh? :carneval::carneval::carneval:

comunque
camioniste ce n'è a bizzeffe
saldatrici anche
muratori poche, ma qualcuna ne ho vista
idraulici non ne conosco, ma in verità se ne trovan pochi anche uomini


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> mettiamola cosi, tu rinunci al lavoro, ti occupi della casa, cani , gatti ecc...ecc... dovrai rinunciare al tuo telefonino, alla macchina, alla donna che paghi per le 4 ore, ............., in cambio *avrai educato i tuoi figli personalmente e non avrai demandato altri ( la scuola, la catechista ecc...ecc...)* arriverai  a 60 anni che i tuoi figli saranno cresciuti con te e non con  una mamma a tempo..... forse riuscirai anche a risparmiare dei soldi e salute!........dipende da quello che uno vuole. Alternativa è che quando avrai pagato la macchina sarà ora di cambiarla, l'estetista si rifiuterà di farti la ceretta, a 60 anni i tuoi figli saranno grandi e ti manderanno a fare in culo perchè saranno indipendenti....... , quando sarai in pensione e quindi prossima alla Casa di Riposo ti chiederai...........cazzo tutti i libri, tutto il mio studio , il mio lavoro......e non ho più la macchina! ..........dipende da cosa uno vuole......



Ma guarda che i miei figli li educo comunque io

Ho la fortuna di non lavorare sul posto di lavoro per troppe ore. Il resto lo faccio a casa, spesso la sera dopo che i bambini sono andati a dormire. In ogni caso andrebbero a scuola anche se io non lavorassi, per cui non vedo che differenza farebbe... A catechismo non vanno... vanno in palestra e in piscina, ma ci andrebbero anche se io decidessi di non lavorare.

Comunque so che se rinunciassi al lavoro sarei molto insoddisfatta, e in tutto ciò ne risentirebbero tutti, i miei figli per primi

Adesso sono stressata e stanca, però perlomeno un minimo di gratificazione personale ce l'ho


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io schizzerei tutto il giorno a casa tutti i giorni... ed occuparsi solo di figli e casa. Grazie, preferisco lavorare.


 
dipende da quello che uno vuole!


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

Care ragazze , io scappo mi state massacrando!:tv:


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Complimenti... e perché ciò ti rende triste?


così.......sarà che ho il ciclo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> così.......sarà che ho il ciclo!




Ma tu non mi hai risposto:

sei un ragazzo(uomo) padre?

ce l'hai una moglie?

perché dici che fai tutto tu?


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tutti esempi di lavori di cervello eh? :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> comunque
> camioniste ce n'è a bizzeffe
> ...


certo in tutti i lavori ci vuole cervello ed in alcuni casi anche muscoli!


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma guarda che i miei figli li educo comunque io
> 
> Ho la fortuna di non lavorare sul posto di lavoro per troppe ore. Il resto lo faccio a casa, spesso la sera dopo che i bambini sono andati a dormire. In ogni caso andrebbero a scuola anche se io non lavorassi, per cui non vedo che differenza farebbe... A catechismo non vanno... vanno in palestra e in piscina, ma ci andrebbero anche se io decidessi di non lavorare.
> 
> ...


 
Allora di che ti lamenti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ok allora dobbiamo trovare un'altra soluzione, prima che tu faccia una straggge col katana :up: mi è venuto in mente però: che se tuo marito tendenzialmente si deprime un po' il fatto che tu sopperisca a tutto magari non lo aiuta, sai, tipo senso di inutilità... potresti provare a condividere con lui la tua difficoltà e trovare delle soluzioni insieme a lui?




no, guarda, lui proprio non se ne accorge! per lui se c'è casino o è tutto in ordine è uguale. Il casino non lo vede

Quando mi capita di andare via per qualche giorno... quando torno trovo l'inferno!!!

Ho visto cose che voi umani............


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Allora di che ti lamenti?



che non riesco a stare dietro a tutto! che non ho mai la casa in ordine! che c'è sempre casino in ogni stanza!

volevo sapere come fanno le altre che sono nella mia stessa situazione... ma pare che siamo messe tutte uguale, il che è consolatorio, perlomeno


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma tu non mi hai risposto:
> 
> sei un ragazzo(uomo) padre?
> 
> ...


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> che non riesco a stare dietro a tutto! che non ho mai la casa in ordine! che c'è sempre casino in ogni stanza!
> 
> volevo sapere come fanno le altre che sono nella mia stessa situazione... ma pare che siamo messe tutte uguale, il che è consolatorio, perlomeno





Guarda caso passano ore sul forum...........forse il tempo lo sprecate?:idea:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Guarda caso passano ore sul forum...........forse il tempo lo sprecate?:idea:


 E tu cosa fai? Tempo sprecato? :rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (23 Febbraio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E tu cosa fai? Tempo sprecato? :rotfl:


 
No , perchè io non mi lamento e riesco a gestire la casa !


----------



## Amoremio (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> No , perchè io non mi lamento e riesco a gestire la casa !


io invece non riesco a gestirla e, salvo rari momenti,  me ne frego



comunque noto che su questo forum c'è, da parte di alcuni, una fobia stramba:
basta dire un nonnulla, un dato di fatto o una considerazione dettata da un momento di esasperazione o di momentaneo rodimento che immediatamente scatta la reazione antilagna

a me non pare che quintina si sia lamentata, nell'accezione deteriore del termine
ha esposto una sua insoddisfazione prevantentemente nei confronti di sè stessa
ha chiesto se altri avessero lo stesso problema 

mah!


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> così.......sarà che ho il ciclo!


Ah... a te rende triste? A me molto nervosa. Vedi siamo diverse....


----------



## Sabina (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, guarda, lui proprio non se ne accorge! per lui se c'è casino o è tutto in ordine è uguale. Il casino non lo vede
> 
> Quando mi capita di andare via per qualche giorno... quando torno trovo l'inferno!!!
> 
> Ho visto cose che voi umani............


Pensa ad avere un marito che torna e magari ti fa osservazioni sull'ordine in casa o altro Quintina! Chiudi un occhio al disordine... prima pensa a te stessa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Pensa ad avere un marito che torna e magari ti fa osservazioni sull'ordine in casa o altro Quintina! Chiudi un occhio al disordine... prima pensa a te stessa.



Sì, è vero, hai ragione!

E' che l'altra sera quando ho aperto il thread ero in piena sindrome premestruale 


E poi quel furbo del mio gatto si era infilato nella casa della vicina - che è identica alla mia - ed era immacolata!!! Mi ha fatto impressione vedere una casa uguale alla mia così perfetta... non c'era uno spillo fuori posto... proprio perfetta... e allora quando sono tornata a casa mia mi sono vergognata come un caimano 


Comunque grazie a tutti per aver partecipato a questa bella discussione!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, hai ragione!
> 
> E' che l'altra sera quando ho aperto il thread ero in piena sindrome premestruale
> 
> ...


De nada...

comunque se riesci a recuperarle senza TomTom, che ne dici d'offri' du' pastarelle pe' sdebitarte?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> De nada...
> 
> comunque se riesci a recuperarle senza TomTom, che ne dici d'offri' du' pastarelle pe' sdebitarte?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



certo, volentieri! tanto stai a Milano, no? Conosci qualche pasticceria che merita?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> adesso sono scioccona (con i miei 10 kg in più rispetto ad allora)


Wovl...non vedo l'ora...wovl...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> certo, volentieri! tanto stai a Milano, no? Conosci qualche pasticceria che merita?


pasticceria napoletana in viale padova...

so' bone e belle grosse...slurppp...

azz.....ho gia' preso 2 etti solo a nominarla...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## xfactor (24 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, hai ragione!
> 
> E' che l'altra sera quando ho aperto il thread ero in piena sindrome premestruale
> 
> ...


Allora avevo visto giusto..........:rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io invece non riesco a gestirla e, salvo rari momenti,  me ne frego
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo sia un problema , nessuno ha mancato di rispetto a nessuno!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, hai ragione!
> 
> E' che l'altra sera quando ho aperto il thread ero in piena sindrome premestruale
> 
> ...


un giorno si parlava con un amico di mio marito che io avevo appena conosciuto: lo aveva portato a cena con minimo preavviso ed erano arrivati prima che io rientrassi dall'ufficio, in una giornata in cui la donna stava male (te lo sei fatto il quadro? ecco, peggioralo di un buon 50%)
a un certo punto non so come si arriva a parlare (seriamente, non come convenevole) di casa e casino, e io gli dico "a proposito scusa, ma come vedi siamo tutti immuni dall'ordine e dalla casalinghitudine, teorizziamo la creatività del caos"
e lui, serio ma con l'aria di chi in un prato si bea del profumo dell'erba appena tagliata, mi fa:
"scherzi? a casa vostra si respira il calore di una famiglia all'opera, di una casa vissuta, del nido, non sai quanto è bello se non sei stato costretto a vivere in una casa che deve essere perfetta"
seppi dalle sue spiegazioni che era stato sposato con una donna maniaca dell'ordine e della pulizia, che pretendeva non ci fosse mai niente fuori posto
all'inizio aveva pensato: perfetta padrona di casa
poi aveva temuto che stesse virando al doverismo
poi aveva pensato fosse una forma ossessiva
infine aveva capito che era il suo modo di affermare la sua leadership familiare, di esercitare il suo potere sottoponendo ogni minima attività svolta in casa alla sua autorità e alle sue regole (assai vessatorie)
cercando di sdrammatizzare gli dissi che pensavo che in casa mia non si corresse questo rischio ma che forse mio marito avrebbe preferito
non era una frase che necessitava di replica
invece lui aggiunse rivolto a mio marito "per carità, non sai quanto sei fortunato"

tutto è relativo


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *pasticceria napoletana in viale padova...*
> 
> so' bone e belle grosse...slurppp...
> 
> ...


 
La conosco......fantastica!!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un giorno si parlava con un amico di mio marito che io avevo appena conosciuto: lo aveva portato a cena con minimo preavviso ed erano arrivati prima che io rientrassi dall'ufficio, in una giornata in cui *la donna* stava male (te lo sei fatto il quadro? ecco, peggioralo di un buon 50%)
> a un certo punto non so come si arriva a parlare (seriamente, non come convenevole) di casa e casino, e io gli dico "a proposito scusa, ma come vedi siamo tutti immuni dall'ordine e dalla casalinghitudine, teorizziamo la creatività del caos"
> e lui, serio ma con l'aria di chi in un prato si bea del profumo dell'erba appena tagliata, mi fa:
> "scherzi? a casa vostra si respira il calore di una famiglia all'opera, di una casa vissuta, del nido, non sai quanto è bello se non sei stato costretto a vivere in una casa che deve essere perfetta"
> ...


 la signora che ti aiuta, vuoi dire?
so che è solo per abitudine che la si chiama così ma a me ogni volta suona malissimo.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *la signora che ti aiuta, vuoi dire?*
> so che è solo per abitudine che la si chiama così ma a me ogni volta suona malissimo.


sì


----------



## Sabina (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un giorno si parlava con un amico di mio marito che io avevo appena conosciuto: lo aveva portato a cena con minimo preavviso ed erano arrivati prima che io rientrassi dall'ufficio, in una giornata in cui la donna stava male (te lo sei fatto il quadro? ecco, peggioralo di un buon 50%)
> a un certo punto non so come si arriva a parlare (seriamente, non come convenevole) di casa e casino, e io gli dico "a proposito scusa, ma come vedi siamo tutti immuni dall'ordine e dalla casalinghitudine, teorizziamo la creatività del caos"
> e lui, serio ma con l'aria di chi in un prato si bea del profumo dell'erba appena tagliata, mi fa:
> "scherzi? a casa vostra si respira il calore di una famiglia all'opera, di una casa vissuta, del nido, non sai quanto è bello se non sei stato costretto a vivere in una casa che deve essere perfetta"
> ...


E' proprio vero! 
Da quando ho abbassato le mie pretese sulla gestione della casa vivo molto meglio (e anche i miei familiari). Si fa quel che si può e se non ci si riesce oggi si farà domani.


----------



## minnie (24 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> che non riesco a stare dietro a tutto! che non ho mai la casa in ordine! che c'è sempre casino in ogni stanza!
> 
> volevo sapere come fanno le altre che sono nella mia stessa situazione... ma pare che siamo messe tutte uguale, il che è consolatorio, perlomeno


.... già.... in questi momenti........penso sempre che abbiamo ottenuto molto e perso altrettanto...............

..... 
forse vorrei solo un lavoro un pò più "a misura di vita umana"..... se non fosse che rischierei di trovarmi appiedata (e con il compagno che ho la sicurezza di un lavoro mi serve) sarei disposta ad una "retrocessione" sia di ruolo che di stipendio..... almeno di notte potrei dormire.........
:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> .... già.... in questi momenti........penso sempre che abbiamo ottenuto molto e perso altrettanto...............
> 
> .....
> forse vorrei solo un lavoro un pò più "a misura di vita umana"..... se non fosse che rischierei di trovarmi appiedata (e con il compagno che ho la sicurezza di un lavoro mi serve) sarei disposta ad una "retrocessione" sia di ruolo che di stipendio..... *almeno di notte potrei dormire..*.......
> :singleeye:


Bunga Bunga?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bunga Bunga?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


non credo che intendesse questo quando si dichiarava disponibile alla retrocessione ...:carneval:

ma magari mi sbaglio 

e ha semplicemente dimenticato lo spazio tra le parole

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo che intendesse questo quando si dichiarava disponibile alla retrocessione ...:carneval:
> 
> ma magari mi sbaglio
> 
> ...


Se, se...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2011)

*O t*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Se, se...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Stermi', ti sento sfiacco, sbaglio?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', ti sento sfiacco, sbaglio?


Togliti il casco...:mrgreen:

so' impicciato e poi qua sta un mortorio...

(a parte quel peperino d'Amoresuo.._.)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


_


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Togliti il casco...:mrgreen:
> 
> so' impicciato e poi qua sta *un mortorio...*
> 
> ...




Sono ferma ad osservare la quiete prima della tempesta ... :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


*E chi sono io pasquale io?!*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTPA9LeHCc8


:mrgreen::mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Togliti il casco...*:mrgreen:
> 
> so' impicciato e poi qua sta un mortorio...
> 
> ...


Che casco e casco ... qui ci vuole lo *"scafandro" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


*


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che casco e casco ... qui ci vuole lo *"scafandro" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> *



Io c'ho le mutande di ghisa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io c'ho le mutande di ghisa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ehi Stermi..saputo del tuo paesano Vendola???Che ne pensi???
E'come ti ho detto,sono tutti identici............


----------



## Sterminator (24 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehi Stermi..saputo del tuo paesano Vendola???Che ne pensi???
> E'come ti ho detto,sono tutti identici............


Hai ragione....

aver frequentato una spiaggia nudista nel 1979 e' un vero schifo...

fuciliamolo alla schiena...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai ragione....
> 
> aver frequentato una spiaggia nudista nel 1979 e' un vero schifo...
> 
> ...


 
no,intendevo ora........guarda il Corriere on line,a Ba hanno messo dentro un sacco di suoi collaboratori


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no,intendevo ora........guarda il Corriere on line,a Ba hanno messo dentro un sacco di suoi collaboratori


Si letto scandali nella sanità, ma noi non siamo come lui eh? 
Intanto però il nord ha sempre dato lavoro. Il fenomeno dei migranti è stato dal sud al nord e non viceversa, non nego, che i meridionali che negli anni 50 sono andati a Milano in cerca di lavoro abbiano vissuto di stenti ed emarginazione, non lo nego, ma almeno invece di gridare sempre allo scandalo dei peccatucci altrui ci si guardi bene che tutto il mondo è paese.
Mi sa che adesso finisce come una lotta all'arma bianca in uno sputtanamento generale...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si letto scandali nella sanità, ma noi non siamo come lui eh?
> Intanto però il nord ha sempre dato lavoro. Il fenomeno dei migranti è stato dal sud al nord e non viceversa, non nego, che i meridionali che negli anni 50 sono andati a Milano in cerca di lavoro abbiano vissuto di stenti ed emarginazione, non lo nego, ma almeno invece di gridare sempre allo scandalo dei peccatucci altrui ci si guardi bene che tutto il mondo è paese.
> Mi sa che adesso finisce come una lotta all'arma bianca in uno sputtanamento generale...


http://www.regione.puglia.it/?page=pressregione&opz=display&id=9888

"Nel confermare piena fiducia nell'operato della magistratura...".

E a proposito di emigrazione http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emigrazione_veneta


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> http://www.regione.puglia.it/?page=pressregione&opz=display&id=9888
> 
> "Nel confermare piena fiducia nell'operato della magistratura...".
> 
> E a proposito di emigrazione http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emigrazione_veneta


Ma guarda che sfondi una porta aperta eh?
Hai idea di quanto povero fosse il veneto nel dopoguerra?
Economia rurale.
Sai quanti di noi, me compreso, hanno parenti che hanno fatto fortuna a milano, varese, tutti noi abbiamo lo zio che è stato in belgio, la zia che è stata a servizio..ecc..ecc..ecc...
I veneti, hanno avuto una caratteristica comunque, rifiutavano di integrarsi con gli altri, attacatissimi alle loro tradizioni, alla loro cucina...ecc..ecc...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sfondi una porta aperta eh?
> Hai idea di quanto povero fosse il veneto nel dopoguerra?
> Economia rurale.
> Sai quanti di noi, me compreso, hanno parenti che hanno fatto fortuna a milano, varese, tutti noi abbiamo lo zio che è stato in belgio, la zia che è stata a servizio..ecc..ecc..ecc...
> I veneti, hanno avuto una caratteristica comunque, rifiutavano di integrarsi con gli altri, attacatissimi alle loro tradizioni, alla loro cucina...ecc..ecc...


E lo dici a me? Mia nonna ha continuato a parlare dialetto  dopo trent'anni di vita lombarda. Era solo per sottolineare che l'Italia è paese di emigranti, non soltanto il Sud...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E lo dici a me? Mia nonna ha continuato a parlare dialetto  dopo trent'anni di vita lombarda. Era solo per sottolineare che l'Italia è paese di emigranti, non soltanto il Sud...


Ma poi chi fa fortuna si ricorda delle umili origini, pensa adesso sto progettando un organo per una chiesina di un paesino veneto. Il finanziatore è uno che ha fatto fortuna nel mondo della farmaceutica a Londra. Prima di morire vuole donare alla sua umile parrochietta un degno organo a canne. 
Embè io capisco tua nonna eh?

Si ma per noi in veneto...come dice giustamente wiki...l'unità d'Italia fu una grande fregatura...
E vedi bene anche le canzoni eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K05Gf0IL78&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RroZVnA9cYA&feature=related


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2011)

Mia nonna rimpiangeva Cecco Beppe, pensa te...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mia nonna rimpiangeva Cecco Beppe, pensa te...


E mio nonno no?
La santa madre Austria.


----------



## Mari' (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai ragione....
> 
> aver frequentato una spiaggia nudista nel 1979 e' un vero schifo...
> 
> ...



UE' ... Stermi' che fine hai fatto  ... sei andato al mare? :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## minnie (25 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bunga Bunga?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
......... onestamente farei anche volentieri a meno del sesso ........

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------

